# Clawdd Farm, Newport - February 2012



## UEP-Wales (Feb 7, 2012)

*Clawdd Farm, Newport - Feb 2012*​
*Property History*

Rather than trying to type the history out, I am shamelessly going to provide a link. It is a click type link, to make it work, you click it.....simples really! Click This Link!

*The Explore*

Wow, this was a good explore! I have seen this property on here and a few other places and I was attracted to it straight away! The design of this property is stunning (well before it was messed up) it had such character and it's a shame that it is in it's current state.

The property its self is screwed right up - That's the technical term! The floors are like sponges (including the ground floor) and when I attempted to get up stairs, silly I know, I came straight back down! The property has suffered a massive fire, one that as probably lead to it's complete utter death and with the number of RIP messages spray painted across the place, I wouldn't be surprised to find out that somebody did die here whilst setting fire to the place.

*The Photographs*

Before:










Now:


































































Thanks for looking


----------



## maximus (Feb 8, 2012)

How utterly sad to see such a lovely building ending up like this.If someone did die setting fire to it then bloody good!!! Sorry if that offends anyone but they had no place to be there and arson is a crime,so tough luck really.

Thanks for posting this, very sad indeed.


----------



## flyboys90 (Feb 8, 2012)

What an f... ing mess,and it looks like some nice fire surrounds went missing too.very interesting report and photos.


----------



## Landie_Man (Feb 13, 2012)

Im interested to know who this David Hodge is.


----------



## scribble (Feb 13, 2012)

Very impressive bit of poetic graffitti! What a beautiful house it was.


----------



## UEP-Wales (Feb 13, 2012)

Landie_Man said:


> Im interested to know who this David Hodge is.



I tried searching around but didn't come up with anything. The house is covered in RIP notes for him though. Clearly a young boy at just 10. Sad.


----------



## Landie_Man (Feb 14, 2012)

He was 20 mate


----------



## UEP-Wales (Feb 14, 2012)

LOL That teaches me for replying to a thread when I was half asleep! Still 20 is very sad!


----------



## Ellis (Feb 18, 2012)

''Clawdd is now just over 100 years old... what does the next 100 years have in store for it?'' 

not alot by the look of it. 

Wish I had the money to put it back to the beautiful family home it once was!!


----------



## bonniemcprice (Feb 19, 2012)

nice find


----------

